# Home built wood burner



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Hi All









I have finally got my home built burner finished ,I bought the pen cord and pen( Colwood) most every thing was sourced on Ebay and shipped from China, the most expensive item was the transformer, I purchased that fro Allied Electronics Canada, I got the schematic drawing on WCI forum for free.
Here are a few pics of my unit

Bruce


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Looks like you have made a nice set up Bruce. Look forward to seeing your projects. Pays to shop around and like
the idea of it being under cover.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Good job. I thought this would be about wood stoves, I just joined that club.


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

> Looks like you have made a nice set up Bruce. Look forward to seeing your projects. Pays to shop around and like
> the idea of it being under cover.
> 
> - Bob Collins


Hi Bob
Shopping around on Ebay takes some time but the pay back is great, I built the complete for under $100 Canadian $$, I think I have this one sold to the carving club, I have a second one waiting for pen cord and pen,
Bruce


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

> Good job. I thought this would be about wood stoves, I just joined that club.
> 
> - Texcaster


Hi Texcaster
Welcome to Lumber Jocks
This wood burner is used to make pictures as well as many other uses, I use it to create a line between areas on a carving where two colors meet to prevent one color running into the other. As you get more aquinted with all these terms you wanting a burner
Bruce


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

Nice set up, I was all set to cuss you out, but different type of wood burner my mistake


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

> Nice set up, I was all set to cuss you out, but different type of wood burner my mistake
> 
> - jwmalone


Hi JW
I guess I should have stated the wood burner was for doing pyrography art,iit is art all to its self,burning a design on wood or paper.
I hope this clears this up
Bruce


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice work, Bruce! Does the plastic container allow heat to escape from the transformer without building up?

Claude


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

I know its nice to make your own tools, but for 100.00 couldn't you buy a nice burner? I bought one for my wife that came with a power supply and different tips, nice wood box for about the same amount.


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Hi Claude
I haven't not noticed any great amount of heat build up, I am going drill some vent holes in the side of the box, I have been running it with the top not fastened down, thanks for having a look
Bruce


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

> I know its nice to make your own tools, but for 100.00 couldn t you buy a nice burner? I bought one for my wife that came with a power supply and different tips nice wood box for about the same amount.
> 
> - putty


Hi Putty
I could of bought one in the USA for about $100 US$$, add another 30 % for the difference in the Canadian $$, plus add in the shipping charge of $30 US$ , I think I have a unit for a saving of more then $60 US$ . Thanks for looking in on my burner
Bruce


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

Man, it wasn't long ago that the Canadian and American dollar were about equal! Nice savings and probably built with better components.


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Hi Putty

I don't know about better components, I think everything in there was made in China, even the transformers that i bought from Allied Electronics Canada were made in China. I bought most everything else on Ebay and it was shipped from China

Bruce


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

NSbruce, Think about this ive read what you said about burning a line so paint doesn't bleed. What I want to do is on solid wood panels Layout a geometrical design (quilt block) and instead of painting it stain it with different colors. This works in my head. I make a lot of stuff for quilters. You think a regular 15 dollar wood burner would work all I'm doing is the thin straight line.


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Hi Jw

In my opinion the $15 burner is too frustrating to use if you are doing a lot of lines, they don't get hot enough. I would recommend you look at buying a Colwood Cub , gregdorrance.com has them on sale, buy a few different tips,like two sizes of skew tips maybe a writer tip, likely get it all for under $100 US
Hope this helps.
The cheap burners are a more like a soldering iron , not hot enough for what you plan to do with them
Bruce


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

Thanks bruce.


----------

